# Newbie looking for new exciting beans!



## musicville (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi All

Picking up a Rancilio Silvia at the weekend and need to buy some good beans to get me going. I refuse to buy supermarket [email protected] I have used Has Bean in the past for filter coffee/aeropress and was looking at their espresso starter pack £20 for:

Blake Espresso Blend (Mk 4, 2014)

El Salvador Finca Santa Petrona Washed Red Bourbon

Jabberwocky Espresso Blend (Mk 7, 2014)

Jailbreak Espresso Blend (Mk 7, 2014)

Kicker Espresso Blend (Mk 4, 2014)

What are peoples thoughts on this, are the blends good or are there any others people would suggest?

Thanks in advance

Mike


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Do you have a grinder?


----------



## musicville (Jul 31, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> Do you have a grinder?


Yes I do I have a Mazzer SJ


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Assuming you like a lighter roast, without a shadow of a doubt, the just in Rocko Mountain Reserve from Foundary. It's amazing coffee as an espresso.

http://www.foundrycoffeeroasters.com/product-category/fresh-coffee-beans/


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I would get 500-750g of the same beans to really get dialled in and learn the process


----------



## musicville (Jul 31, 2011)

garydyke1 said:


> I would get 500-750g of the same beans to really get dialled in and learn the process


Good point hadn't thought of that !


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

As per the title


----------



## musicville (Jul 31, 2011)

Good find haha I like it ticks the boxes!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm currently trying has beans finca limoncello "elegant". It really is the strawberries and cream they suggest, fruit, sweet, creamy, great mouthfeel and easy to dial in. Bang on a nice medium roast, not as light as the "funky" roast, so more smoothness.

Superb as an espresso, tasty as hell in milk.


----------

